# Found a little glitch



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Happened to me this week so I want to share, if you remote start the car and open only the passenger door and stop the engine your radio will not shut down by itself. Radio stays on on the preset start volume as long as you open the driver side door and close it back. Weird. I noticed that as I remote started the car and entered by the passenger door to reach for something closed the door and shut it down and later came back outside and my radio was still playing. Good to know to not drain dead the battery. Cheers!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Interesting, thanks for pointing that out!

The Cruze (and many new cars for that matter) are equipped with battery "run-down" protection that is intended to disable any circuits drawing power beyond a certain time after shutting the car down (I think I've got that right). It would be interesting to see if the run-down circuit catches this and intervenes before the battery is depleted?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Approx. 10 minutes to shutdown.

Rob


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

You can do the same when turning it off. Pull the key out and as long as you don't open the drivers door it will keep the accessories on but when you open the passenger door turns off accessories but keeps the radio alive. You can also go out to your car at pretty much anytime and press the power button and the radio will turn on for about 10 min.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Good to know thanks...but my radio was still on after let's say more than a half of hour...I'll have to check that again.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

For the longest time I would stop my car and the passenger would get out and the radio would shut off, which I found super annoying. Not sure if the door switch broke or what could have changed, but it no longer does this. I can no stop the car and the passenger can get out and my radio remain on, the way it should be.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

spacedout said:


> For the longest time I would stop my car and the passenger would get out and the radio would shut off, which I found super annoying. Not sure if the door switch broke or what could have changed, but it no longer does this. I can no stop the car and the passenger can get out and my radio remain on, the way it should be.


This is the same for the windows. I hate it when I have the windows down and the passenger gets out when I'm halfway through rolling them up. Then I have to turn the key again. Ugh. First world problems.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

plasticplant said:


> This is the same for the windows. I hate it when I have the windows down and the passenger gets out when I'm halfway through rolling them up. Then I have to turn the key again. Ugh. First world problems.


I'm pretty sure that in my wife's 2012 Civic, that even if she has shut the car off that as long as she hasn't pulled the key from the ignition that she can still operate all windows. It's pretty convenient because I always seem to forget to roll my window up before opening the door to get out.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The run down circuit works by opening a relay to the fuse box. When open there is no current to the devices on that set of fuses.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

bigluke said:


> Happened to me this week so I want to share, if you remote start the car and open only the passenger door and stop the engine your radio will not shut down by itself. Radio stays on on the preset start volume as long as you open the driver side door and close it back. Weird. I noticed that as I remote started the car and entered by the passenger door to reach for something closed the door and shut it down and later came back outside and my radio was still playing. Good to know to not drain dead the battery. Cheers!


I have had that happen on my Cobalt before, never tried it yet with the Cruze. 
Never could figure out why it stayed on, lucky I also noticed it before the battery ran out.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

A bit of topic, but did you know that if you just tap the turn signal arm (up or down), the blinkers blink 3 times and stop.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

MOTO, yep, a handy feature fer-sure.


----------



## tmburke (Nov 23, 2014)

I wouldn't really call it a glitch. Its intended to keep the driver comfortable. If you turn the vehicle off and the driver side door never opens, it is safe to assume that the driver is still in the car and enjoying whatever song is on the radio. If the passenger side door opens I would assume the passenger left for whatever reason and the drive is still sitting there. If for whatever reason the drive decides to remain in the vehicle, however, it will turn off 10 minutes after the engine died (as previously stated). I love this feature myself, I usually get to class early and sit in my car while I wait, kill the engine to keep the hippies happy and listen to music until I need to go. Solid observation, though!


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

tmburke said:


> I wouldn't really call it a glitch. Its intended to keep the driver comfortable. If you turn the vehicle off and the driver side door never opens, it is safe to assume that the driver is still in the car and enjoying whatever song is on the radio. If the passenger side door opens I would assume the passenger left for whatever reason and the drive is still sitting there. If for whatever reason the drive decides to remain in the vehicle, however, it will turn off 10 minutes after the engine died (as previously stated). I love this feature myself, I usually get to class early and sit in my car while I wait, kill the engine to keep the hippies happy and listen to music until I need to go.
> Solid observation, though!


lol...you didn't read my post correctly, I don't know many people who enter in to their car by the passenger door..lol, I remote started the car and entered by the passenger door, next I closed the door and remotely shut it down and the radio was still playing...tried that again and even after 30 minutes it's still on...definitively something wrong with that...anyways now that I know about it I will just pay attention to that. Try this on yours see if same thing happens.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

bigluke said:


> lol...you didn't read my post correctly, I don't know many people who enter in to their car by the passenger door..lol, I remote started the car and entered by the passenger door, next I closed the door and remotely shut it down and the radio was still playing...tried that again and even after 30 minutes it's still on...definitively something wrong with that...anyways now that I know about it I will just pay attention to that. Try this on yours see if same thing happens.


If that's 30 minutes with the engine off you have a problem. Demonstrate this to your dealer and hope there is a software update to fix this.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

yes when the engine is off, next oil change I'll tell my dealer about that, in the same time I'll ask them to check the heated seats are not coming on when remote started and yes in the my link settings is set to heat when remote started. Also I have some new rattles that I hope they will find the source and fix them before is out of warranty.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I think the whole passenger door/radio thing will be "operating as designed" since it is out of the norm to open only the passenger door. I doubt they coded the software for that.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

diesel said:


> I think the whole passenger door/radio thing will be "operating as designed" since it is out of the norm to open only the passenger door. I doubt they coded the software for that.


While probably true, the fact that OP's radio is still running 30 minutes after engine turn off is contrary to the documented battery anti-rundown feature which turns off all non-essential electronics 10 minutes after the engine is turned off.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Interesting tidbit... there are two modes of retained accessory power:

1. Relay Controlled
2. Serial Data Controlled

The relay controlled accessories (ex. accessory power outlet in center console) will be deactivated when ANY of the door open switches trigger.

The serial data controlled accessories (only the radio in the Cruze) will be deactivated only when the driver's door open switch is triggered.

It seems the car is operating properly (mine works the same way), except for the duration of time the radio is allowed to remain ON.

bigluke, does your retained accessory power turn off both the outlet and radio power in 10 minutes if the passenger door is not opened, or does the radio stay ON while the outlet is deactivated?


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

I'll check that if I have some time but already scheduled an appointment with the dealer next week to fix that and some other little things so to be honest maybe I'll leave them the plesure to figure that out. I'll let you know what was wrong.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Little hint my radio was replaced on warranty, I don't kniw how is the wiring on the back but maybe it's not connected as it should be...


----------



## spike (Jul 26, 2013)

bigluke said:


> Little hint my radio was replaced on warranty, I don't kniw how is the wiring on the back but maybe it's not connected as it should be...


My radio was replaced several months ago under warranty. After the battery died, the dealer told me the "wrong radio was installed" and replaced it with a "new" one. Of course, this was after a few agonizing weeks of "issues" caused by low voltage - I was unaware that the battery was being drained while the car was shut-off.


----------

